# Eazy E's 63 Impala



## *83coupe* (May 14, 2009)

does anybody know what color Eazy E 63 was what is the color code help me out somebody I obviously know its green I'm just trying to figure out what color it is


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

*83coupe* said:


> does anybody know what color Eazy E 63 was what is the color code help me out somebody I obviously know its green I'm just trying to figure out what color it is


The Eazy E Six Fo was Laurel Green Metallic 905


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

everyone knows eazy e had a sixfo


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

on1 said:


> everyone knows eazy e had a sixfo


True


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Aidz has no color.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

GALLO 59 said:


>


 :facepalm:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

GALLO 59 said:


>


Nice training day Six Fo


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

RobLBC said:


> True


Well he also had a 63.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Smh


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

MRBIGJOE said:


> Well he also had a 63.


Eazy only rolled six fo's


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

i never seen him rolling anything but sixfoes. and the color of that six fo was probably og saddle tan.


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

on1 said:


> i never seen him rolling anything but sixfoes. and the color of that six fo was probably og saddle tan.


Well here he is in a 63. A REAL MUTHAFUCKIN G.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

MRBIGJOE said:


> Well here he is in a 63. A REAL MUTHAFUCKIN G.


That is a six fo


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Dope 6fo!! :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lol


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-p...-es-mint-green-63-impala-47.html#post22058418


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

MRSBIGJOLENE said:


> Well here he is in a 64. A REAL MUTHAFUCKIN G.


:werd:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Hopping the 64


----------

